# [ODMP] Jersey City Police Department, New Jersey ~ December 25, 2005



## Guest (Jan 15, 2006)

A Police Officer with the Jersey City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 25, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18090*


----------



## rscalzo (Sep 16, 2005)

Two Jersey City Police Officers were killed that night when their ESU truck went off a bridge in Kearny, NJ.



MassCopBOT said:


> A Police Officer with the Jersey City Police Department was killed in the line of duty on December 25, 2005
> 
> *http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18090*


----------

